# reconstituted instant coffe



## Riveritos

Hello,
I need your support for translating this concept:
When you have soluble coffee (like nescafe) and add water, you obtain reconstituted soluble coffee.
In Finish it can be named _Rekombinoitu pikakahvi _(although I've been said that it sounds weird), but my problem is that the European labeling regulation says that I should use the verb _ennasta_ (page 51 of this Regulation).
My question is: can I call it in Finnish _ennastettu pikakahvi_?

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Hakro

I'm afraid I can't help much but I'll tell you what I know.

_- Rekombinoitu pikakahvi_ sounds awful and a normal citizen wouldn't understand it. Still it's a proper term for professionals.

_- Ennastettu_ is a new Finnish word for _rekombinoitu_, but a normal citizen wouldn't understad it either. It has been used in the labels of foodstuff at least since 2005 but this is the first time I hear it (I seldom read those labels, they make me sick!). 

If you're translating a text for authorities (like in foodstuff labels) I'd suggest to use _ennastettu_ _pikakahvi_. But if the text is meant for ordinary people I'd say simply _pikakahvi_.


----------



## Riveritos

Thank you for your clear and complete answer. I'll use _ennastettu_ _pikakahvi _even though ordinary people won't understand the meaning of this thing, I can't call it just coffee on the label. 
Thanks again.


----------



## hui

Riveritos said:


> Thank you for your clear and complete answer. I'll use _ennastettu_ _pikakahvi _even though ordinary people won't understand the meaning of this thing, I can't call it just coffee on the label.
> Thanks again.



People would understand _valmis pikakahvi_ or _valmis kahvi._ In this case, _e__nnastettu_ really means _valmis (nautittavaksi__), _doesn't it?

What is the full (con)text you are translating?


----------

